# max. weight size for Big Jons?



## bruceb3 (Aug 4, 2008)

I'm thinking of picking of picking up 2 of the Big Jon manual Captains Pack downriggers. Nowhere on their website does it say the max size weight. I even Googled it and none of the sites say anything about it. I know my old Cannon Uni-Trolls would handle anything up to 15 lbs. Any help would be appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## paulywood (Sep 2, 2005)

I'm pretty sure the booms are rated up to 20# just like the Brutes. Email them or give them a call. I run 15#ers on my Pro Tournament's and that is only restricted by the motor, not the boom or reel.


----------



## Ranger Ray (Mar 2, 2003)

They are friends of mine. I will call them tomorrow and try to get you some answers.


----------



## mkroulik (Jan 14, 2003)

Hand cranking a 15 lber would suck. Is there a reason you want to run really heavy? I wouldn't run more than 12's unless I was fishing deeper than 150 feet. But I know people that run 25's off of the brutes when fishing really deep, and I think the booms are of the same quality, the motor is the big difference.

Mike


----------



## 1mainiac (Nov 23, 2008)

I have stacked a 12 and a 15 on mine but honestly if the motor quit I would consider cutting the cable rather than cranking it back up LOL. I doubt you can hurt the booms they will just flex further but you will wear your arm out cranking heavy weights up from down deep.


----------



## Ranger Ray (Mar 2, 2003)

They recommend 12 and under.


----------



## bruceb3 (Aug 4, 2008)

Thanks guys. I'll probably just run 10# balls anyways. Just didn't know how heavy duty these riggers are. On my old Cannon UniTroll 10's I used the 8# balls that came with them and just made allowances for blowback.


----------



## Sam22 (Jan 22, 2003)

1mainiac said:


> I have stacked a 12 and a 15 on mine but honestly if the motor quit I would consider cutting the cable rather than cranking it back up LOL. I doubt you can hurt the booms they will just flex further but you will wear your arm out cranking heavy weights up from down deep.


27 pounds of rigger balls!? that's insane! were you fishing like 600 feet or something?


----------



## SEAWOLF XI (May 15, 2009)

Why would u switch to that garbage if u have cannons i have a manual cannon on my boat still that i bought in 1980 and its still like brand new cannons>>>>>>>big johns....and the wheels bigger on cannons so there easier to crank up,


----------



## bruceb3 (Aug 4, 2008)

There's no such thing as a discounted Cannon. Sure, I'd like some Unitroll 10's, but they're at least $289.00 each. Cinsidering I'll probably only get out trolling for salmon 3 or 4 times a season, it was a simple choice.


----------

